# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Atatürk''ü sizden mi öğreneceğiz ?

## iputisamo

Atatürk''ü sizden mi öğreneceğiz ? Muhittin Nalbantoğlu 24 Eylül 2005 - 

Günlerdir Türk medyasını işgal eden bir söylem var ki, bütün Türkiye''yi ayağa kaldırması ve düşündürmesi gerekir. Nitekim öyle de olmuştur. 

AB Ortak Komitesi Başkan Yardımcısı Duff "Türkiye Avrupa Birliği''ne girmek için Kemalizm ile mücadele etmelidir. Resmi dairelerden Atatürk''ün fotoğraflarını indirin" diye buyurmuş. Bunun gerekçesini de Atatürk olsa idi "Türkiye''nin AB''ye girmesini engellerdi" şeklinde açıklıyor. Atatürk sağ olsa idi elbette Avrupa''nın istediği şekilde bu birliğe katılmasını kesinlikle istemezdi. Fakat burada bizim dikkatimizi çeken nokta şudur: Duff''un bu söylemine tıpatıp uyan ve aynı mahiyette pek çok fikir ve düşünceyi önümüze süren bu densizlere, bu fikirleri bizden olan kimler empoze ediyor. Zira biliyoruz ki içte ve dışta sayısız Türk düşmanı var. Bunların müşterek prensipleri de büyük bir Türk devlet kurucusu ve yine büyük bir Türk düşünce adamı olan Atatürk''ten kurtulmak, onu ve fikirlerini keenlemyekun addedmek, Türkiye''nin gündeminden kesinlikle silmek şeklindedir. üünkü Atatürk''ün en baş vasfı öğretmenliği ve aynı zamanda büyük bir Türk milliyetçisi olmasıdır. (Bunu bizzat Atatürk''ün kendisi ifade etmektedir). 

Atatürk''ü Bize Anlatan Batılılar : 

Atatürk''ün tarih sahnesinde göründüğü günden beri Batılılar onu anlamaya ve yorumlamaya çalışmışlardır. Hatta diyebiliriz ki, Atatürk konusunda Latin Amerika ülkelerinden Uzak Doğu''ya ve Afrika''ya kadar Atatürk''ün etkileri görülmüştür. Gerek Avrupa''da ve gerekse zikrettiğimiz ülkelerde bugüne kadar birkaç bin eser yayınlanmıştır. Bunlardan pek çoğu Türkçe''mize de çevrilmiştir. Bazıları çok büyük ilgi ile karşılanmış ve tekrar tekrar basılmıştır. Atatürk sağ iken hakkında yayınlanan kitapların sayısı Türkiye dışındakiler dikkate alındığında binden fazladır. İlk eser diyebileceğimiz büyük hacımlı kitap ünlü İngiliz istihbarat subayı olan Kapiten Bennet"in yardımcısı olarak İstanbul''da vazifeli bulunan ve Atatürk 1919''da Anadolu''ya geçerken ona ve bütün Erkan-ı Harbiyesi''ne vize veren Haron Armstrong''tur. "Grey Wolf - Bozkurt" adını taşıyan bu eseri büyük yankılar uyandırmıştır. üyle ki, Mustafa Kemal Paşa Akşam Gazetesi başyazarı (daha sonraki yıllarda Türk Dışişleri Vekili olan) Necmeddin Sadak''a dikte ederek ve onun imzası ile yayınlanan cevapları vardır. Akşam Gazetesindeki bu yazılar toplanarak daha sonra kitap halinde de yayınlanmıştır. Atatürk hakkında yazılan bu kitaplar arasında en son sırayı alan büyük hacımlı kitap ise geçtiğimiz yıllarda ölen ünlü İngiliz yazarı ve büyük Atatürk hayranı olan Lord Kinroz''dur. Bu kitap da Türkçe''mize çevrilmiş, yayınlanmış ve onbinlerce kişi tarafından büyük ilgi ile okunmuştur. Gördüğümüz pek çok yabancı yazarın kaleme aldığı Atatürk konulu kitaplar arasında en namuslu, er dürüst ve en tarafsız olan kitap da budur. Aynı zatın en son eseri Osmanlı Tarihi''dir. Bunun da Türkçe''si yayınlanmıştır. Diğer Atatürk kitapları yazanlar arasında başlıcaları olarak Paul Gentizon''u, Benoit Machine''i, Emil Lodwig''i sayabiliriz. Bu yazarların kitapları Atatürk''ü zaman zaman çok isabetli tespitlerle gözlemlemiş olmalarına rağmen Batılılar açısından da dikkati çeken bir tarafı varsa o da şudur: Atatürk''ün Batı''ya bakışı ve Batılı emperyalistlerin, sömürücü büyük kapitalist ülkelerin de bütün maskelerini indirmesi, onların sömürüsündeki bütün müstemlekelerin istiklal ve hürriyet arzularına örnek olması gelir. Nitekim istiklalini elde eden bütün mazlum ülkelerin örnek aldıkları Türk İstiklal Savaşı Atatürk''ün eseridir. Bütün dünyada hemen bütün aklı başında tarihçiler dünyadaki sömürgeler devrinin sona ermesine ve bu ülkelerdeki ayaklanma ve isyan hareketlerinin başlamasına milat olarak Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı''nın zaferle sona ermesini gösterirler. Yaşlı dünyamızda "her zincir kırılışının başında Ankara" ve Atatürk anılmaktadır. 

Bizdeki Atatürk''ü anlatan kitaplar

Atatürk''ü bizde yazanlara gelince: Bunlar arasında ilk sırayı alabilecek olan şevket Süreyya Aydemir''in üç ciltlik eser vardır. Bu eserin Remzi Kitapevi''nde yapılan ilk üç baskısını da redakte eden bendim. Bu eser bir tarihçiden ziyade bir tarih heveskarının imzasını taşıyordu. Nitekim pek çok bilgi hatası vardı. Bunları elimizden geldiğince rahmetli şevket Süreyya''yı da ikaz ederek düzelttik. Aradan geçen 30 yıllık bir zaman dilimi içinde yine de bazı hata ve eksikliklerine rağmen bu eser tekrar tekrar basılmış ve büyük ilgi ile okunmuştur. Daha sonraları yayınlanan kitaplar arasında en dikkati çeken rahmetli Ord. Prof. Dr. Yusuf Hikmet Bayır''ın eseri vardır. Bu da ancak birinci cildi yayınlanarak müellifinin vefatı üzerine yarım kalmıştır. Bugüne kadar Türkiye''de yayınlanan irili ufaklı binden fazla Atatürk kitapları arasında Prof. şerafettin Turan''ın " Kendine üzgü Yaşam ve Kişilik MUSTAFA KEMAL ATATüRK" adlı eseri en geniş, en sağlam ve en mükemmel olanıdır. (Bu eserden ileride yine bahsedeceğiz). Bu kitabı okuduğumuzda geniş bir perspektif içinde Batılıların Atatürk''ten ve onun büyük misyonundan bugün olduğu gibi seksen yıldan beridir neden korktuklarını da bütün vuzuhuyla anlıyoruz.

----------

